# Joel Osteen, New Age Guru?



## Jared (Mar 26, 2010)

One day I thought I would google Oprah and Joel Osteen just for fun, because I thought he was sort of up her alley, you know. And I found a thread on a page of hers where some people said that they had read Eckhart Tolle and Joel Osteen and that they basically had the same message. Am I the only one that gets the creeps when that banner pops up on the screen that says, when we partner together, miracles happen? I'm not necessarily talking about the phrase itself, but just knowing where it's coming from. It seems kind of New Age.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, the New Age movement sees "Jesus" as this effeminate hippie who goes from town to town and teaches good morals. They OVER EMPHASIZE verses that teach doing good to fellow man and totally skip verses where Jesus teaches his sufficiency and exclusivity ( John 14:6). Sounds alot like Osteen, because it is Osteen. Osteen( New Age) vs Reformed Theology has a different Jesus. Osteen's "Jesus" is weak and demands no obedience. He is simply a genie who desires the happiness of men (regardless of their total disobedience to his law and commands). Read some basic New Age stuff and you'll easily see the shared beliefs.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 26, 2010)

What Joel Osteen teaches is a _*movement*_, all right.


----------



## jandrusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Olsteen seems to attempt to preach the gospel without requiring repentance from the audience he is speaking to. This of course is contrary to the gospel of Christ and hence a false-gospel.


----------



## Jared (Mar 26, 2010)

It also seems like he's speaking to the whole congregation of 18,000 (nearly 50,000 in all, but the Compaq center can only hold so many people, not counting the television audience) as if they're all born again. I think it's an extreme case of believing that the gospel is only for lost people. This belief is common in Charismatic circles, but usually isn't taken quite to the extreme that Osteen takes it.


----------



## tommyb (Mar 27, 2010)

Osteen seems to avoid Christ as much as possible - trying to seperate the message from the person. His is a Christless Christianity.


----------



## Curt (Mar 27, 2010)

tommyb said:


> Osteen seems to avoid Christ as much as possible - trying to seperate the message from the person. His is a Christless Christianity.


 
His is a Christless hedonism.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree that Osteen typically goes out of his way to avoid any mention of the true gospel. He has been known to say that he often doesn't bring Scripture in until the end of a sermon - if at all. Yet I was surprised to see this video where he entreats the congregation to consider where they would spend eternity:
[video=youtube;-1FJwhYqt4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1FJwhYqt4E[/video] 

Seems out of character for him, as to what I have read and seen.

Of course, the video is clipped at the end - who knows what he said next...


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 27, 2010)

tommyb said:


> Osteen seems to avoid Christ as much as possible - trying to seperate the message from the person. His is a Christless Christianity.



bingo!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 29, 2010)

jandrusk said:


> Olsteen seems to attempt to preach the gospel without requiring repentance from the audience he is speaking to. This of course is contrary to the gospel of Christ and hence a false-gospel.


 
I agree, When you compare his Brand of christianity to what is Written in the Word, Given by God. There is a huge difference...


----------

